# MTB Touren rund um Kronenburg



## eifelermaettes (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte hier nach und nach unsere MTB Touren Rund um Kronenburg in der Eifel vorstellen. Hier werde ich nur ein paar Bilder, eine kurze Beschreibung und den Track einstellen.

Weitere Informationen zu unseren  Touren um Kronenburg könnt Ihr hier finden:
Touren von meinem Nachbarn Männix:	http://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.Männix.html
Meine Touren:	http://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.eifeler.html


----------



## eifelermaettes (22. Februar 2015)

*Römerstraße und Viertelstunden-Berg*

Hier die erste Runde durch Matsch und Schnee:

Übersicht:




Profil:




Los gehts Richtung Neuhaus durch ordentlich Schnee



Neben der Dahlemer Binz wurde wohl Holz gerückt




Ausblick in der Nähe von Esch




Einfahrt ins Bisselbachtal kurz hinter Esch. Hier folgt ein geiler langer Downhill 




Im Bisselbachtal





Am Eisenbahnmuseum in Jünkerath




Der "Viertelstunden Berg" hinter Jünkerath! Warum der so heißt?  Versucht den Hügel mal unter 15min hochzufahren ;-)




Am Ende ist eine Schutzhütte




Der Ausblick am "Großen Stein auf Steinbüchel" bei Schüller




Zum Schluß noch Männix´ens Lieblingstrail bei Stadtkyll




Ich habe ca. 3 Stunden für die 37km gebraucht.
Der Track ist im Anhang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifelermaettes (1. März 2015)

*Blankenkeimer Wald*

So, hier kommen die Bilder der nächsten Tour, die wir gestern gefahren sind. Die Quali der Bilder ist ist nicht so gut, da ich alles mit meiner Gopro geknippst habe. Das dauernde anhalten zum knippsen entfällt aber dadurch! 

Übersicht:




Profil:





Los geht es wieder in Kronenburg auf ca. 600müNN, wie man auch an den Schneeresten sieht:




Fußgänger! Männix grummelt hinter mir:  "Betrieb wie bei McDonalds....."




Jetzt fahren wir das Rehbachtal richtung Dahlemer Binz hoch




Am Rehbach-Parkplatz




Entlang der Dahlemer Binz liegt immer noch Schnee




Hier hat sich der Schnee in Matsch verwandelt




Sieht aus wie ein Trail.....   is aber ohne Schnee keiner ;-)




Bei Schmidtheim ist die Welt wieder sonniger 




Zwischen Schmidtheim und Blankenheimer Wald




Kurz vor dem Bahnhof Blankenheim ist die Brücke leider durch Poller versperrt. Also kurz aus dem Sattel.




Kurze Pause am Bahnhof




Weiter gehts auf dem Trail neben der alten Eisenbahnstrecke nach Blankenheim




Über die noch befahrene Eisenbahnstrecke Köln-Trier (glaube ich )




Zwischen Blankenheim und Schmidtheim überqueren wir die B51




Weiter durch die Naturschutzgebiete "Nonnenbach" und "Eicholzbach"




Im Ort Dahlem gibt es den kleinen aber feinen Bahntrail 
Dieser Trail geht teilweise 1m an den Gleisen vorbei.




Zum Schluß weiter neben den Gleisen Richtung Glaadt und zurück nach Kronenburg.




Es war nochmal schön bei Sonnenschein mit Männix und Michel ein Ründchen zu drehen!!!

Länge:  ca. 41km
Dauer: ca. 3 Std


----------



## Schlammcatcher (3. März 2015)

Die "Grüne Hölle Kronenburg" im IBC...dass ich das noch erleben darf.

Ich tu' das mal bei, wird viel zu wenig genutzt:





Ist zwar nur ein kleines Scheibchen, aber für repräsentative Zwecke reicht es 
Es soll ja Leute geben, die fahren so was hinten und vorne eine 203er Scheibe


----------



## eifelermaettes (9. März 2015)

*Die Ländchen-Tangente*
Gestern sind wir wieder bei bestem Wetter und guter Laune zu einer neuen Tour in Richtung Ländchen losgefahren.

Übersicht



Profil




Start in *Kronenburg*





Los gehts in Richtung *Neuhaus*





Ein schöner Downhill  durchs *Tiefenbachtal* ins wilde  *Ländchen*





Kurz vor der Ortschaft *Wolfert*





Auf dem Bild siehts nicht schlimm aus.... aber der Hügel hat´s in sich 





Hier ein Blick (links oben) auf die Wildenburg





Im Naturschutzgebiet "Manscheider Bachtal"




Kurzer Anstieg auf Asphalt 




Hier stand vor ein paar Monaten noch eine hoher Tannenwald 





Man merke...  auf vereisten Spurillen, nicht *denken* nicht *lenken*!!!





Kurz vor *Schmidtheim*





Der Standard-Trail an der *Dahlemer Binz*





Es war wieder eines schöne Runde mit *ca. 31km* für die wir ca. *2:15h* gebraucht haben.

Der Track und die PDF Dateien sind wie üblich im Anhang.


----------



## eifelermaettes (15. März 2015)

*Camp Konrad im Kammerwald
*
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich von einem s.g. "Camp Konrad" im Kammerwald gelesen und das Ding dann mal gegoogelt.
Die Adenauervilla (auch bekannt als Adenauerhaus oder im Volksmund „Camp Konrad“ – als ironische Anspielung auf Camp David) ist eine Bauruine, die 1955/56 im Eifler Kammerwald erbaut wurde. Rest steht hier im Link:

Ruine der Adenauervilla (Adenauerhaus)

Da es nicht so weit von uns weg ist, bin ich mal hingefahren.

Übersicht


 Profil




Los gehts in Richtung Stadtkyll




Eine Begegnung mit Rehen




Vor Stadtkyll quere ich die neue Radstrecke "Glaadt - Büllingen" Hier werden gerade neue Brücken gebaut, die zur Eröffnung am 03.05.2015 fertig sein müssen.




Grummel.....   ich dachte eigentlich die Nummer mit dem sch*** Schnee währe langsam durch :-(





Kurz vor der Ankuft am "Camp" noch mehr Schnee




Angekommen
@schraeg: Ich werde mich nicht von meinem gelben Bock trennen !!




Ist etwas renovierungsbedürftig 





Auch ein Außenanstrich wäre nötig.....	aber ich glaube es wäre dann ne schicke Bude




Nach einer schicken Abfahrt muß man hier rechts vom Weiher (direkt am Weiher, nicht rechts der Schotterweg) wieder bergauf...





Kurzes Stück schieben, danach wird der Weg aber wieder besser! Wirklich!!




Hinter Neuendorf gibts eine Hotel der anderen Art.....   das Insektenhotel!





Ich wundere mich das überhaupt noch Bäume stehen geblieben sind!  Wahnsinn wieviel Holz zur Zeit geschlagen wird




Sieht nich so aus....   aber hier gehts runter!




Der Track und die PDF Dateien sind wie üblich im Anhang.


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2015)

Gerade erst entdeckt und Abo!  Und sogar ganz in meiner Nähe. Schön, dass noch ein Biker das Gleiche macht wie einige Wenige hier. Daumen hoch!  Freue mich über weitere bebilderte Lektüre. Über die Veröffentlichung des GPS-Tracks kann man streiten. Is ja auch egal.
Weiter so @eifelermaettes !!!


----------



## eifelermaettes (19. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen 
Das ganze habe ich mir auch bei Dir ( Unterwegs in der Eifel, mein Tour-Tagebuch) abgeschaut !
Ich fand die Berichte Klasse und das Einstellen ist mit den kurzen Texten kein großer Aufwand. Aber im Gegensatz zu Dir bin ich noch ein Padawan!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. November 2015)

Watt ös dann he los ? Sidde injeschloofe ?


----------



## Schlammcatcher (7. Dezember 2015)

Mättes ist in die Politik gegangen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2015)

Wenn er verspricht das er ALLE Trails für MTB's befahrbar macht darf er von mir aus Bundeskanzler werden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (7. Dezember 2015)

FAHRBAR ist alles (wem sag ich das), nur ob man fahren darf, das steht auf nem anderen Blatt...

...er wird für die gute Sache kämpfen, in der Tat!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2015)

Damit ihr nicht vergesst wie die Pfädchen um Eure Heimat ausehen 











mehr hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/100-eifel-die-touren-des-herrn-schraeg.457026/page-90#post-13456000


----------



## Schlammcatcher (23. Dezember 2015)

Der alte Hubbi als Jünger im heiligen Kronenburg unterwegs

Lass' mal den GPS-Track rüberwachsen, falls es einen gibt.

Anbei zwei Fotos von vergangener Woche von meiner Tour Richtung Belgien.
Da waren die Wege leider nicht ganz so heilig.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1939971

Der war noch in -D-


----------

